# Kenpo is alive and  well in Star Wars!



## Goldendragon7 (May 16, 2002)

I just got in from the new Movie Star Wars II.  Man..... Awesome!!  Kenpo everwhere....... The force is with us all......  

I even see now how the "Dark Side" has overtaken some of the famous "Senior Jedi" who now think they are the "all powerful" and legends in their own minds.....  LOL

Go ASAP!

P.S. You gotta see Yoda get Down!!!!!!


----------



## satans.barber (May 16, 2002)

Cool, I'm going on Friday morning so I'll have to see if I can spot the bits you mean...

Also, I don't know if any of you guys caught Blade II but that was chock-full of kenpo as well. I don't /think/ Wesley Snipes is formally trained in it so it was probably the fight co-ordinator who was working it in there. I definitely saw a good 6 or 7 EPAK moments though!

It's a great film anyway if anyone hasn't seen it and wants to, it's probably in the video hire places in America by now I would imagine.

Ian.


----------



## RCastillo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I just got in from the new Movie Star Wars II.  Man..... Awesome!!  Kenpo everwhere....... The force is with us all......
> 
> ...



Dark Side: Translation, Dennis Conatser is the Dark Side.:jedi1:


----------



## fist of fury (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I just got in from the new Movie Star Wars II.  Man..... Awesome!!  Kenpo everwhere....... The force is with us all......
> 
> ...


Good I was afraid that with the BJJ craze everyone would be rolling around the floor try to submit each other.


----------



## brianhunter (May 16, 2002)

I was really looking forward to seeing yoda get into a good scrap also!!! Too bad I had to work I would have went to the midnight showing myself!!


----------



## brianhunter (May 16, 2002)

MANNNN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT NOW THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN GUYS!!!!!

:jedi1: :xwing: :stoplurk: :teleport: :lasma: :jediduel:


----------



## tonbo (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I won't be able to get out to see this film until Sunday morning.  Thanks for rubbing it in.  Bad enough that I have to hear about it from the guys at work and see all the commercials.  Argh.  I shoulda taken a sick day today.....

About "Blade II".....I don't know if Wesley Snipes has ever trained in Kenpo, but it's possible.  From what I have heard, he *did* train in Capoeira for a while, dunno if he still does.  If he studies Kenpo, more power to him!!

Can't wait to see Star Wars II.....I am really looking forward to the Jedi lightsaber fight.  Time for the Jedi to strart kicking over barrels of whoop a**.......

Hehe....next thing you know, though, people are gonna start opening those "Jedi Style" MA dojos....."We can teach you the ways of the Force--just $19.95 for your first week!!  Jedi outfit included!!"

 

Peace--


----------



## Yari (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I just got in from the new Movie Star Wars II.  Man..... Awesome!!  Kenpo everwhere....... The force is with us all......
> 
> ...



I heard that it was some kind of special kendo, anybody heard this to, and maybe elaborate on it?

/Yari


----------



## ikenpo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Also, I don't know if any of you guys caught Blade II but that was chock-full of kenpo as well. I don't /think/ Wesley Snipes is formally trained in it so it was probably the fight co-ordinator who was working it in there. I definitely saw a good 6 or 7 EPAK moments though!
> 
> *



Well,

Steve (Sanders) Muhammad was his body guard for some time so he may have picked up some moves from him. 

jb


----------



## brianhunter (May 16, 2002)

well go watch blade I and blade II and you can see something has changed...he moves more efficent but it could just be hollywood too


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *Yeah Hehe....next thing you know, though, people are gonna start opening those "Jedi Style" MA dojos....."We can teach you the ways of the Force--just $19.95 for your first week
> Peace-- *



I have already started....... I have 3 young KenJedi taking the test in a few months.....

Then we will go after the evil Seth Lord Castillo (Teacher turned bad boy homie):rofl: the most fame Corpus has ever received!

He can run but he can't hide...... from the KenJedi's!

Muuuhaaaa haaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

:xwing:      :xwing:   :xwing:   
        :xwing:      :xwing:


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 16, 2002)

I went to the midnight show Wednesday night. This is a must see.  Very exciting, except the love story.  The fight scenes are incredible.  It is worth it to see Yoda kick some butt.  And also as a long time Star Wars fan, it is cool to see how Anakin/Vader starts down the path to the dark side.  We all knew it was coming, but now we see how.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2002)

Yer all funny 
[move]:xwing: [/move]
:jediduel:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 16, 2002)

Some friends of mine took off work today to go see it.  I am so sad I could not go.  Can't wait.  Thanks for the rave review.  I have purposefully not watched any reviews on TV or read them on the Web.  

-Michael B.
With my favorite Star Wars Quote:
*"Try not. Do. Or do not. There is no try." - Yoda, Star Wars*


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2002)

Just saw it. I saw TKD style kicks and swordwork that could have been kendo. I'm afraid I wouldn't have said kenpo but then my exposure to kenpo is limited.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 16, 2002)

in Philosophy my man!
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2002)

I saw it.

It was good.

Fight scenes excellent, but too short.

Will see it again...and again...and again...and, again...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 17, 2002)

My boys and I were talking and pointed out sections that I missed!  Got to see it again!!!


----------



## Zoran (May 17, 2002)

You're killing me over here. I won't be able to see this movie for another few days.
:cuss:


----------



## Seig (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *My boys and I were talking and pointed out sections that I missed!  Got to see it again!!!
> 
> *


Let me guess:
Son:  Dad, we need more popcorn and coke!
GD:  Ok, be right back
a few minutes later
GD:  Here ya go, boys
Son2: Wow, Dad, you should have seen it.....


----------



## Yari (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Let me guess:
> ...




:rofl: 


/yari


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 17, 2002)

Why didn't you say hi!?

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2002)

No I wasn't there, but I did the same thing to my dad, in 1977.


----------



## tonbo (May 20, 2002)

Nice, very nice.

Gotta love that movie.  Best part was, we had our inter-school tournament on Saturday afternoon, and I was competing in the sparring division.  I also got to MC the event.  Lots of fun.  Then, that evening, I went to see Star Wars.

Hehe.....a full day of martial arts and whup-***.  Can't beat it.

And yeah, lots of good MA stuff in there; unfortunately, I couldn't cleanly see lots of it, thanks to the camera angles, but.....I'm gonna see it again tomorrow night, so......

And watching the Jedi kick the hell out of those droids?  OH YEAH.

Also, Yoda reminded me of some of the masters I've seen.....they kinda walk around, acting all "old" and "worn"......then they just peel out and spin doom all over the place, filling the room full of uppercuts.....then, while everyone's jaw is still on the floor, they go back to the "I'm too old" routine.....

Or, like the quote we use at our school:  "You gotta take it easy on me.  I'm old, and slow, and out of shape.....".....always said very tongue in cheek, of course....

Peace--


----------



## tunetigress (May 20, 2002)

This Star Wars stuff is killin me!!!  I've been addicted since the 70's, when I actually lined up for hours with my equally sci-fi addicted boyfriend to see the very first one when it first opened. It is brutal to think that I gotta wait till it comes out on video.  I can't...  I gotta get outa here!  Someone let me out, PLEEEEEZE!  I'll do anything you say, anything, just let me see that dang movie, just once, that's all I ask!  A special private showing just for me, could that be so hard???  Murderers in prison are probly gonna see it before me...This is sooo unfair!!!WAAAAAAA!!!!!

Oops, sorry , just having another attack of 'cabin fever', lol.

I've regained control now.  I am strong.   I can withstand the pain.
 I will not succumb to this torture.   The Force is with me.  :rofl:   :rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2002)

I still remember the first time I saw it.  I had just met my father a few motnhs before and had come to live with him not long after. (Long story)  I had just gotten over chciken pox (over easter) and Dad and I were alone on a Saturday afternoon.  He loaded me up and took me to the movies. It was the first time he and I did anything that was just him and me. I remember holding his two fingers as my hand was not big enough to get a grip on any other part of his hand as we walked through a very busy parking lot to the theater.  About 20 minutes later, a Star Wars for Life fan was born.  It was a great experience!  My wife and I went to see AOTC today, one of my students went with us.  It was very cool!  *Great Movie!*   On another note, got word this evening that one of my students that graduates high school in a couple of weeks received several scholarships!


----------



## Kirk (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I still remember the first time I saw it.  I had just met my father a few motnhs before and had come to live with him not long after. (Long story)  I had just gotten over chciken pox (over easter) and Dad and I were alone on a Saturday afternoon.  He loaded me up and took me to the movies. It was the first time he and I did anything that was just him and me. I remember holding his two fingers as my hand was not big enough to get a grip on any other part of his hand as we walked through a very busy parking lot to the theater.  About 20 minutes later, a Star Wars for Life fan was born.  It was a great experience!  My wife and I went to see AOTC today, one of my students went with us.  It was very cool!  Great Movie!   On another note, got word this evening that one of my students that graduates high school in a couple of weeks received several scholarships! *



Kewl story!  And congratulations to your student!


----------



## KenpoDave (May 21, 2002)

Just seeing the way Yoda drew his lightsaber was enough for me.

By the way, we teach levitation at green belt.  Our superior students can stay up almost a full second now.

:samurai:


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2002)

and that would be right after getting kicked or hit, right?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

Yoda is my main Man er....... Jedi!
:asian:


----------



## KenpoDave (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *and that would be right after getting kicked or hit, right? *



NO!  Jump kicks.  We begin self levitation at this point.  We learn to levitate our opponents very early on.

:jedi1:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

has the speed~man registered here............


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Yoda is my main Man er....... Jedi!
> :asian: *


Let's hope you can still kick tail like that at 800 years old.


----------



## brianhunter (May 22, 2002)

okay...now that everyone has seen the movie...how many have seen it more then once?!?!?!?!?!?!? ME!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

I've only seen it once.  I am poor and will have to wait for the video.  Then i will drive my wife nuts watching it, repeatedly.


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I've only seen it once.  I am poor and will have to wait for the video.  Then i will drive my wife nuts watching it, repeatedly. *



ROFL!  You have that problem too, huh?


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

Yup sure do.  Maybe we should start the Kirk&Seig fund and get everyone to start sending us money....
"For just 17 cents a day, you could make one of the martial arts practitoners very happy.  You'll get a picture(as if you really wanted one) and a personal 'Thank You" note from your Martial Artist.........
What do you think?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

Save the World Kenpo Instructors Foundation.....FTWKIF

Do I get a picture and background card filled out with information on my kenpoite,  and a monthly progress report on my adoptee.

:shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

Sure for an extra 3 cents a day, gotta pay that postage!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

I wonder if bobofett is going to use his fathers helmet?


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I wonder if bobofett is going to use his fathers helmet?
> *


Let's hope he removes the head first.


----------



## brianhunter (May 22, 2002)

call it a sick sense of humor but when he picked up that helmet i was waiting for the head to come rolling out to a dull thud LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2002)

Actually, when the helmet is cut off, as it goes flying, just before it lands I believe I saw something exit it and go off screen.  Was real quick, so I cant be certain.

Back to the theater I go, for viewing number 5.  The things I do for you people, really.....


----------



## Ronin (May 22, 2002)

Hey Mr. C,  I loved the Master/Apprentice relationship. Obi-wan and Anakin reminds me of myself when I get out of line, except you never see Obi-wan slap Anakin around  like you do to me ha ha.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

I keep meaning to talk to Obi Wan about that!

:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Actually, when the helmet is cut off, as it goes flying, just before it lands I believe I saw something exit it and go off screen.  Was real quick, so I cant be certain.
> 
> ...



You are a man of true sacrifice!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)




----------



## Ronin (May 23, 2002)

The best part was Yoda paying tribute to the great jedi master ed parker by the way he posed his hands!


----------



## Ronin (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Dark Side: Translation, Dennis Conatser is the Dark Side.:jedi1: *


   Say the word Master and I shall do your bidding!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

Yoda whispered .... "Kenpo is with me"

:jediduel:


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Yoda whispered .... "Kenpo is with me"
> 
> :jediduel: *



Wouldn't he have said "With me, Kenpo is?"
That's it ... turn in your pocket protector.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

Kirk is a 2nd BlacK now...........

sheesh 

:rofl:


----------



## tonbo (May 23, 2002)

Only seen this movie twice, so far, but enjoyed it both times!!

And GD7, wouldn't you say......"2nd Degree Black, Kirk is now"?

Man, the levels that I have to aspire to......!!!!

So, yeah, everyone's talking about Yoda, and Anakin, and Obi-Wan.....but you can't knock Mace Windu, either.  I think he was pretty darn good with his techniques, and even better, kept his cool quite well.  Not to mention that he got a lot of good lines...."This party's OVER"......"I don't THINK so".....AND he got to put Jango down *decisively*.  Nice job, Mace!!

Anybody else notice yet another Kenpo/Jedi connection:  The Jedi council chamber is set up as a circle, with Jedi sitting in key points on the "compass"......isn't that kind of like the description of the circle element on the patch/crest?

Okay, maybe TOO much thought there.....but give me time, and I will find more...

Peace--


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Kirk is a 2nd BlacK now...........
> 
> ...



Imagine where I'd be if I actually knew something!


----------



## brianhunter (May 23, 2002)

maybe lucas used kenpo for his reference in making the jedi  alot of artist use real world for reference creating fantasy and their are alot of "coinkidinks" just a thought


----------



## Ronin (May 23, 2002)

I am a master of Yoda-Ryu I taught lucas everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roland (May 23, 2002)

Who here has seen the art work drawn by Ed Parker Jr. of Huk Planas made up to look like Yoda?
 It is awesome!!
He also did Gil Hibben like Obi-Wan!

Both were done for the Birthday Bash 2 years ago.
I have seen the pics on Mugs and t-shirts now too.


:jedi1: :jedi1: :jedi1:


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Who here has seen the art work drawn by Ed Parker Jr. of Huk Planas made up to look like Yoda?
> It is awesome!!
> ...



Oh that's too kewl!  Would love to see 'em!


----------



## Ronin (May 23, 2002)

where did u see these pictures?


----------



## Roland (May 24, 2002)

Then a few months later at Mike Cappi's, then the mugs at last years' birthday bash. I saw some t-shirts too, but forget where I actually saw them, might have been at one of the camps.


----------



## Ronin (May 25, 2002)

Edmund should have drawn his father as Yoda and the Instructors in "the journey" circled around him like the jedi council


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 25, 2002)

I'm not all that jazzed about pumping Huk (or anyone else other than Mr. Parker) as a Yoda figure  ....

But then again....... I'm just a local........

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (May 25, 2002)

I totally agree master


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 26, 2002)

at the end....


----------



## Seig (May 27, 2002)

Looked like IG88's


----------



## Ronin (May 27, 2002)

IG 88's  man you really do know star wars!   I dont know but its that hand that vader uses when ever he fights luke.  its suppose to have faster reflexes.  notice in the old films how vader only uses his right hand.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

wasn't vadars hand silver?


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

The circuitry was, but the hand was covered by a black glove.  Hard to tell.  Now Luke's had syth-flesh on it.


----------



## Ronin (May 28, 2002)

When luke chops off vaders hand in return of the jedi it shows all the circuits sticking thats why luke looks at his hand he feels the connection


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now Luke's had syth-flesh on it. *



How'd you know that!   dang....
:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

First of all, I typeoed/  It's syNth flesh.  Second, I know almost everything about Star Wars.  The Force is strong in this one.  I read a lot.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> 
> *When luke chops off vaders hand in return of the jedi it shows all the circuits sticking thats why luke looks at his hand he feels the connection *


Hate to be argumentative, but you missed the point of him looking at his hand.  He looks at his hand as he has given into hate and anger and sees where his future lies if he continues on that path.:jedi1:


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Hate to be argumentative, but you missed the point of him looking at his hand.  He looks at his hand as he has given into hate and anger and sees where his future lies if he continues on that path.:jedi1: *



I stated this on another section, but did you notice how in all
of them had to give in to hate an anger in order to kick some tail?
All the bad guys got their butts whooped once they ticked off the
Jedi!


----------



## Seig (May 30, 2002)

It really is a viscious circle.  Anakin becomes Vader after getting his butt kicked by Kenobi. Yoda beats up on Artoo.  Luke kicks Vader's butt for hurting his friends or was it because of the show Friends?  Emporer kicks Luke's butt for kicking Vader's butt.  Vader kicks Emporer's butt for hurting his whelp.  Vader dies, Emporer gets resurrected, Luke goes to the Dark Side has incestous thoughts about Leia(again), goes kicks Emporer's butt goes back to the Light, yadda, yadda, yadda.....I still think the Ewoks should have eaten someone.


----------



## Turner (May 30, 2002)

> Yoda beats up on Artoo



That is probably the reason Artoo then goes to pick on Salacious B. Crumb and the Ewoks in ROTJ... bullying any little critter he can for that. Yoda should have known better than to destroy the poor droids confidence.


----------



## tonbo (May 30, 2002)

Yoda beats up on Artoo?  Are you kidding?

Yeah, he taps Artoo a bit with his stick, but I would hardly call that "beating up".  He was just pointing out to Artoo where the holes in his defenses are.  It was....uh....."Training".....yeah, that's it!

Had Yoda REALLY wanted to open up a can on Artoo, I think that would have been no problem.  He woulda bounced Artoo all over the planet.  I mean, the guy can lift freakin' X-wings.....a droid would pose no problem.  He'd be playing Artoo Skee-ball....

I think the Jedi are a lot like that saying about wizards:  "Slow to anger, quick to resolve".  Push 'em far enough, and they will open up on you.  However, be *sure* that you want to do that.....cuz they are also like sharks:  They'll give you the warnings, again and again....but when they attack, all bets are off!

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Senator Palpatine to become a Syth?


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Senator Palpatine to become a Syth?
> *



Take a guess; Tracys Kenpo! The Dark Side will live forever!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)




----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



The IKKO Jedi's are all but extinct! Come, join us, or perish for your lack of vision!:jediduel:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

That's where you are wrong my wayward freind.. feind...... 

We now have new outposts now in training in Canada, Virginia and Texas......

I'm workng on Mexico soon to surround you...

:jediduel: :jediduel: :jediduel:


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That's where you are wrong my wayward freind.. feind......
> 
> ...



You should not have come back! Your powers are weak, old man!:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

For if cut me down I shall be more powerful than you can possibly imagine........:fart:
:xwing:
:ninja: :duel: :jedi1:  :jediduel: :ninja:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That's where you are wrong my wayward freind.. feind......
> 
> ...


Don't forget the mountain retreat!


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *For if cut me down I shall be more powerful than you can possibly imagine........:fart:
> :xwing:
> :ninja: :duel: :jedi1:  :jediduel: :ninja: *


Run, Luke, RUN!


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Senator Palpatine to become a Syth?
> *


That was never established.  However, if you have read any of the Post ROJ books, there are references to Jedi being posessed by long dead Sith Lords, who knows for sure though?  The Sith War, (Dark Knight Comics) established that there are never more than two Sith at a time, one master and one apprentice.


----------

